# squirmy, sqeaky, grunty baby



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

My 1 month old spends HOURS at night squirming and making these weird squeaky and grunty noises in her sleep. It's seems as if she can't get comfortable. I try to not feel frustrated, but Its driving me crazy! Last night I tried getting up with her and bouncing on the ball, rocking in the chair, but I was half asleep and maybe not doing a good job or something. I'm thinking about getting up and putting her in the sling and walking around the house (at 4 am, not fun!) or swaddling her (though it's hot for that and she always breaks out anyway).
Anyone else experience this? Also, yesterday she barely took a nap at all, she never went into a deep sleep until 5:00 (right when dh got home to "spell" me for a bit!) Is she just a really light sleeper? Is it a phase?


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

My DS did that, too. I think digesting is tricky when they're that small, and aside from you helping her get the gas out, you basically just have to ride it out. I started wearing earplugs and it helped tremendously







. I wore them until he was about 4 months old when the crazy noises stopped. He also had a soft trachea that collapsed when he inhaled so add a goose honk to what you described and lemme tell ya, it was a party. I still heard him when he really moved around or made an "I wanna eat" noise so waking up when he needed me wasn't an issue. The earplugs just sort of muted everything a bit and enough for me to sleep.

Read Dr Sears' website for some insight into infants sleep habits. Goood luck!


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks! I actually rolled over on my side last night and plugged my ear w/ my pinky finger!!








I felt bad though.... I wanted to help her sleep better but mayber you're right.
I've got her in the sling today (haven't had too much success in teh past w it) and she's sleeping the day away. I think she needs it.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

If she's not crying then she's probably sleeping ok....I know my son was sleeping like a log, _I_ just wasn't. Wear her as much as possible, that's supposed to help them sleep better at night. If the sling doesn't work out for her, try a mei tei or another carrier. My son didn't dig laying down so the sling wasn't for him then, but he loves the hip carry now. I used a mei tai when he was really little.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

I haven't had too much luck w/ the sling, but had some luck w/ the baby bjorn today. Whenever I wear her, she sleeps the whole time. Is that o.k? Will she still sleep better at night?


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Our ds was also very noisy, grunting and squirming a lot during sleep at that age. He outgrew that phase within a month or so.

He also slept lots when worn in a sling during the day, and slept better at night than when compared to now, and now he sleeps much less in the daytime. Many sleep books say that better sleep during the day means better sleep during the night. It might be an individual thing, but it makes sense that if the baby is not overtired, they sleep better.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

When my dd is squirmy and grunty at night she wants her diaper changed.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

we never want to change it because she's asleep and it'll potentially start a fit if we wake her


----------

